
Garrett Camp says Travis Kalanick is not coming back as CEO - coloneltcb
https://www.recode.net/2017/8/7/16108778/garrett-camp-uber-travis-kalanick-ceo
======
georgeecollins
It has got to be discouraging to potential CEOs that Kalanick is still popular
with employees and seems to want to come back.

~~~
mlloyd
And that he has control over the voting stock. He's quite far from a non-
entity at Uber and quite far from Steve Jobs as Jobs couldn't technically veto
his own firing.

~~~
whipoodle
Wow, I didn't think of either of those problems, but that would be a very
rough position to occupy.

------
sebleon
It's hard to imagine what alternatives the board has, now that the best
candidates have all refused. Curious to see who else is in the running...

------
cityzen
good!

